# Not another breed identification thread!



## neff (Jun 8, 2011)

Just kidding, it is. Sorry!


















Can someone help me? The shelter listed him as a cocker spaniel mix. Others say he looks part lab, or part chihuahua because of his face. I'm just confused now haha. Thank you in advance!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

More info please! Age, weight, size (as compared to____). Whatever he is, he is a cutie. Love the pic in your signature. What a face!


----------



## neff (Jun 8, 2011)

Thankyou Alphadog! He is the new love my life  The pictures are of him 5 months old, weight is approx. 18 lbs, and is about 22" tall. His head looks kind of disproportionate to his body (it's very small), and he's extremely lean and skinny (even if I feed him 1.5x the amount recommended??) Thank you for your help!


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I found some pictures on line (searching Italian Greyhound mix)

Italian Greyhound Papillon mix








Italian Greyhound lab mix








and this one doesn't look like your dog but I thought it was kinda funny lol
Italian Greyhound Poodle mix


----------

